# (iOS) OpenCV erreur dans fichier operations.hpp étrange



## Membre supprimé 447952 (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise OpenCV pour un projet iOS (je n'ai pas le choix ^^).
J'ai créer un framework d'OpenCV pour iOS grace à ce tuto : ici

J'ai ensuite utilisé ce framework pour faire des petits tests de bases avec et ça marchait plutôt bien. (detection de visage)

Maintenant j'ai un projet en équipe ou OpenCv est utilisé à foison que je dois compiler pour iOS.
Et j'ai une "erreur" dans un fichier d'OpenCV : operations.hpp.
Il ne reconnait pas l'include  :  #include <ext/atomicity.h>

Quelqu'un serait à quoi sert ce fichier operations.hpp d'openCV et une idée de pourquoi cette include ne marche pas ?

Merci pour toutes pistes !

Léo


----------



## ntx (3 Juillet 2012)

Leolelego a dit:


> Et j'ai une "erreur" dans un fichier d'OpenCV : operations.hpp.
> Il ne reconnait pas l'include  :  #include <ext/atomicity.h>


Quelle erreur ? Fichier non trouvé ?


> pourquoi cette include ne marche pas ?


Soit le fichier est absent, soit ton projet est mal foutu (code ou directive de compilation)


----------



## tatouille (5 Juillet 2012)

ext/atomicity.h

etait une extension de gcc, utilise les intrasics de ton compilateur 


THEN

You can use MPL libraries (code) in your commercial application as long as you don't modify these libraries. If you modify the libraries you have to distribute them (for free)!

arrete donc avec opencv ET GSOAP ou alors je te denonce, ces projets ne sont pas compatibles ios on purpose


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (5 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> ext/atomicity.h
> arrete donc avec opencv ET GSOAP ou alors je te denonce, ces projets ne sont pas compatibles ios on purpose



Pas le choix, directive de ma boite. Mais gsoap est 100% compatible iOS( il a meme des exemples dans les les sources)
Et J'ai déjà pas mal utilisé openCV sur iOS dans des projet plus simple. De plus je modifie pas openCV, je lutilise juste.



tatouille a dit:


> utilise les intrasics de ton compilateur


C'est quoi un "intrasics"



ntx a dit:


> Soit le fichier est absent, soit ton projet est mal foutu (code ou directive de compilation)



Le fichier est présent (réponde d'un locate en dessous) alors mon projet doit être mal foutu  Mais comment faire en sorte qu'il le trouve, J'ai pourtant rien modifié au projet de base, juste ajouter mes sources ... 

L'erreur est bien un file not found.

Ce qui est encore plus étrange c'est que l'erreur disparait en mode simulateur ! 

/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.6.sdk/usr/include/c++/4.0.0/bits/atomicity.h
/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.6.sdk/usr/include/c++/4.2.1/ext/atomicity.h
/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.7.sdk/usr/include/c++/4.2.1/ext/atomicity.h
/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/iPhoneOS.platform/Developer/SDKs/iPhoneOS5.1.sdk/usr/include/c++/4.2.1/ext/atomicity.h
/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/iPhoneSimulator.platform/Developer/SDKs/iPhoneSimulator5.1.sdk/usr/include/c++/4.2.1/ext/atomicity.h
/opt/local/share/doc/db46/ref/transapp/atomicity.html
/usr/include/c++/4.2.1/ext/atomicity.h


----------



## tatouille (5 Juillet 2012)

intrinsics

use llvm-gcc not llvm-clang

le fichier n'est pas présent pour ton target

" extension de gcc " tu n'utilises pas llvm-gcc pour le target device, je suis sur que tes schemes sont async, 

regarde les configs d'openCV je suis qu'ils ont a target conditionel ou alors ils ne supportent que gcc


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (6 Juillet 2012)

J'ai changer de compilo pour passer à llvm-gcc, mais je trouve pas l'option pour faire du c++0x, tu as une idée du nom de la ligne ?


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2012)

add cflags

-std=c++0x

http://clang.llvm.org/cxx_status.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (10 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> add cflags
> -std=c++0x



J'ai cette option que pour Apple LLVM Compiler et pas pour llvm-gcc...


----------



## tatouille (12 Juillet 2012)

g++ --version

try gnu++0x tu n'es pas trop dégourdi lapin rose étonnant que quelqu'un te donne des sous  pour coder


----------

